# i-Fi SPDIF iPurifier impressions



## rickyleelee

I want to kick off this thread for this little beauty box. Did any hear this and could share how it works?


----------



## railrus

+1
  
 waiting for reviews too. is it out in the wild or reviewer's?


----------



## iFi audio

Hi,


It just launched today:


http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/accessory-spdif-ipurifier/


We don't usually send review units out until the first batch of orders have been fulfilled. We rather customers get them first before reviewers!


[size=24.57px]*SPDIF iPurifier*[/size]

*Jitter killer; put the quality back into the sound*




Southport, UK – 18th August 2016


*SPDIF is ubiquitous, but needs jitter sorting*

SPDIF is back. With platforms like PS4, Xbox, Apple TV and Google Chromecast etc., SPDIF output has once again become a popular medium for enjoying good sound. However, such SPDIF outputs are loaded with jitter which effects sub-par sound quality.


The new SPDIF iPurifier runs the SPDIF signal through 4 comprehensive signal optimisation and regeneration stages.  The SPDIF iPurifier eliminates all source jitter and regenerates a perfect SPDIF signal - resulting in warmer, more dynamic, resolving and flat out more life-like sonics.


*Features/Technologies*






Signal stage 1: Galvanic isolation of SPDIF signal
Signal stage 2: REgenerate® 
Signal stage 3: Memory buffer
Signal stage 4: REclock® (with <300 femto seconds Global Master Timing®)
Bit-Perfect® support up to 192kHz, (PCM/DSD on DoP) and DTS, Dolby Digital
Coaxial/Optical input and Coaxial and Optical outputs
‘Quieter than battery’ iPower 5V included




The retail price of the SPDIF iPuriifer is US$149 (ex-tax) or €165 (incl VAT).


The first stockist is 



http://www.audioadvisor.com/


----------



## Rob N

This is now available in the UK


----------



## iFi audio

rob n said:


> This is now available in the UK


 


 Yes, MCRU, Analogue Seduction, Moorgate etc.


----------



## iFi audio

One of the first reviews of the SPDIF iPurifier:
  
http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/09/ifi-spdif-ipurifier-entry-level-pricing-next-level-results/
  
 Cheers.


----------



## railrus

great heads up. the million dollar question is will it improve my setup? as follows
  
 NAS -> PC (Asus STX SPDIF out) -> Benchmark DAC2 HGC -> powered monitor / sub / headphone amp
  
 previously i find SPDIF sounds the best and would love to add this to improve my setup. Any one knows?


----------



## iFi audio

railrus said:


> great heads up. the million dollar question is will it improve my setup? as follows
> 
> NAS -> PC (Asus STX SPDIF out) -> Benchmark DAC2 HGC -> powered monitor / sub / headphone amp
> 
> previously i find SPDIF sounds the best and would love to add this to improve my setup. Any one knows?


 
  
 As always, try before you buy And listen for yourself. Use reviews only as a guide.


----------



## Rob N




----------



## railrus

ifi audio said:


> As always, try before you buy And listen for yourself. Use reviews only as a guide.


 
 dun think there is any chance for me to test in Singapore and hence the query. for guys who bought them, any feedback so far?


----------



## iFi audio

railrus said:


> dun think there is any chance for me to test in Singapore and hence the query. for guys who bought them, any feedback so far?


 
  
  
 Stereo Electronics. Just ask them?


----------



## railrus

ifi audio said:


> Stereo Electronics. Just ask them?


 
 thanks. will ask them


----------



## iFi audio

If you are in the States, this is the first dealer online link.
  
 http://www.buydig.com/shop/product/IFISPDIFIPURIFIER/iFi-Audio-SPDIF-iPurifier-Digital-Optical-Audio-Filter
  
 We'll add others as they come up.


----------



## wushuliu

ifi audio said:


> If you are in the States, this is the first dealer online link.
> 
> http://www.buydig.com/shop/product/IFISPDIFIPURIFIER/iFi-Audio-SPDIF-iPurifier-Digital-Optical-Audio-Filter
> 
> We'll add others as they come up.




Music Direct also.


----------



## kazsud

rob n said:


>


 
  
  
 Any impressions yet Rob?


----------



## iFi audio

kazsud said:


> Any impressions yet Rob?


 
  
 JD has shed some light:
  
http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/09/ifi-spdif-ipurifier-entry-level-pricing-next-level-results/
  
  
 Another customer:
  
 http://www.computeraudiophile.com/f30-abbingdon-music-research-ifi-audio-sponsored/ifi-spdif-ipurifier-wow-29809/


----------



## wushuliu

This is what I wrote on another forum:
  
 I received the new ifi spdif purifier, and it is impressive:

 My expectations were low. IFI advertises the purifier mainly for cheap media streamers and components like Chromecast, etc. In my case I have an Oppo 103 with custom linear power supply and ethernet streaming using fiber media converters to a soekris r2r dac, so I didn't think the purifier would do much. But I've been impressed with previous IFI products and Music Direct has a great return policy so why not. 

 Although the spdif purifier does not offer quite as dramatic an upgrade as the fiber media converters, it nevertheless raises overall performance up a notch. Mainly increased realism of the instruments, which I attribute to the reclocking. For other folks who don't already have a lot of isolation/linear power setups, I would not be surprised if they experienced even better results. 

 Definitely worth trying for the $160.


----------



## Xaborus

Just bought one! I can't wait to use it with my new Modi Multibit!


----------



## VilMo

Xaborus, were you able to test the SPDIF Ipurifier with the Modi Multibit


----------



## Xaborus

vilmo said:


> Xaborus, were you able to test the SPDIF Ipurifier with the Modi Multibit




Unfortunately I'm still waiting for it to ship from Music Direct. I saw other stores had them in stock but I only buy audio equipment through authorized dealers. I'll be sure to post impressions as soon as I have a hold of it!


----------



## Nuttinbutair

Just added an ifi SPDIF iPurifier 3 days ago. It has been connected and running for most of that time. I wanted to try it because of a bit of softness to sounds that I thought should be crisp using a Bifrost Multibit. I also thought that the imaging was a bit fuzzy. These issues had me pondering a Gumby for its Adapticlock, greater bit depth, and discrete output section. I didn’t really want to spend that much, or have a need for balanced output. Reading comments from @ earnmyturns made me think that the input source was the real issue (http://www.head-fi.org/t/782824/schiit-fire-and-save-matches-bifrost-multibit-is-here).
  
 From the first listen out of the box: Success!! OK, maybe it seemed a bit like too much sharpness on a photo, but clearly there was an improvement. Initially the bass seemed well defined but weak. The ifi appears to be smoothing out over time and sounding more musical now, and the bass fullness is back. Is it me getting used to it? Is the iPurifier breaking in? The world may never know...
  
 I have used two connections before the iPurifier: Toslink from a 2011 Mac Mini, and USB-to-S/PDIF via an Audio GD DI-V3 with the TCXO clock. Using my current Bifrost (an original that was upgraded to Uber, and then to Mulibit last December) both were similar enough that I would struggle to pick out the unimproved Toslink from the DI-V3 in a blind test. I prefered the DI-V3 over the unimproved Toslink because of the added depth to the sound’s image, and a slightly fuller sound. I never did get a Schiit USB card, so no comparison there.
  
 And after three days? The ifi fed by Toslink is a clear improvement over the prior two inputs. I am loving the changes now, and can clearly tell the difference between the ifi and the other two inputs without the ifi. Its a keeper!


----------



## VilMo

I am also waiting for mine to arrive. Will test it with Modi Multibit, Marantz HD-DAC1 and Chord Mojo. I will also share my experience.


----------



## railrus

day 1
 initially had problems with computer. seemingly resolved after reboot
 mashed sound with tonality leaning towards lean
 hated it and wanted yank it out
 tell myself it will take quite a few days to cook it up (remind me of Gustard H10)
  
 day 2
 tonality improved and bass slowly returning to the norm. still brighter than my norm
 now hearing much better imaging; center voice, left and right corners better defined. even depth is better
 still cannot play normal recording 
  
 day 3
 same as above; thought this is going to suck 
 still cannot play too loud 
 couple of hours later the leanness slowly wearing off; OH! YES!
 not sure but bass seemed to fleshed more but still tight
  
 am going to continue to update once i hear more improvement
  
 * equipment used
 - windows 10 PC using Asus STX sound card with SPDIF out 
 - Benchmark DAC2 HGC modded extensively with outboard power supply
 - Dynaudio BM-5A mkII with iso acoustic Aperta stands, Rythmik F12SE sub
 - Gustard H10 amp to Hifiman HE-560 (not tested)
 - acrolink signal cables digital, XLR interconnects; acrolink power cables; Oyaide power connectors
 - Plixir BAC distributor & conditioner (highly recommended! http://www.mysoundaffairs.com/collections/power)
 - Foobar playing music via Synology NAS; mainly flac files


----------



## VilMo

My iPurifier arrived yesterday. Worked for about 3 minutes and then stopped. When I tried to reset by plugging off and on the power the female USB port just gave in. Seems like the PCB inside got misplaced. Bad luck with my unit I guess. It's a shame because I liked what I heard in the short time I had with it. Now I am waiting for instructions from Artsexcellence how to handle the defect. 
Anybody else having problem with bad connection on the USB power port?


----------



## Nuttinbutair

That's no fun.  I just checked mine.  No sign of the same problem.  The USB power plugs in firmly and feels tight when connected.  Hope that Artsexcellence can get your issues resolved quickly.


----------



## VilMo

Opened a support ticket with iFi Audio as intructed by Artsexcellence.
  
 It makes sense that the manufacturer should handle warranty issues directly and not the distrubutor avoiding double shipping charges, etc.
  
 I have confidence that the issue will be resolved. As customer for nano iUSB and nano iDSD I have never had any issues and both units are very solidly built.


----------



## Nuttinbutair

After 9 days the ifi SPDIF iPurifier has been playing music most of each day, but powered constantly. Maybe 8 of the 9 days total playing time. After the third day the changes occurred more slowly, but have continued.
  
 Bass is stronger still, and the bass slam is more than I ever had before. It sounds a little heavy, maybe too much low end now? I had used about 1dB extra bass using the Audirvana Plus audio units parametric EQ before the ifi. AudioUnits has to be off now. I may have to drop the bass to -1 dB next.
  
 The sound of cymbals, drums, vocals, piano all sound great. The sound is clean, precise, vocals are articulate, and the sense of acoustic spacial location is very clear. I think the sense of being ‘musical’ has not been lost, maybe improved a bit further.
  
 The clarity makes sounds that have always been in the lossless CD rips that I listen to most sound so clear that I am in awe. It takes extra effort to put the head phones down and get some sleep.


----------



## rb2013

Got mine today - feeding my heavily modded DAC60 from a Singxer F-1 - well out of the box how is the sq?
  
 Not much of a change - just a tad bit smoother - maybe just a bit more bass.
  
 I notice the male output end jack does not fit nearly as snuggely as my SR Element digital cable (which has excellent slide locking RCA plugs).
  
 So she is set to run for a few days to re-evaluate.  I hope I hear it improve like others.
  
 Cheers


----------



## Xaborus

Received my SPDIF iPurifier two days ago. Have been burning it in with my Modi Multibit DAC non-stop sense they were unboxed. Didn't bother to listen to them without burn in.
  
 Listened today and I noticed a noticeable noise coming from my headphones when no music was playing. My audio chain is as follows.
  
 (PC w/ Asus Xonar STX -> Blue Jeans Cable Belden 1659A Coax (True 75Ohm, FEP/Teflon Insulation, solid coppor conductor, Canare RCA plugs) -> IFI SPDIF iPurifier direct into -> Schiit Audio Modi Multibit DAC -> Audioquest Evergreen RCA to 3.5mm Male -> JDS Labs CMOY -> Meze Audio 99 Classic Headphones.
  
 I randomly noticed that when I Touched (grounded) my CMOY, that the noise stopped. Oddily enough, even when the CMOY was OFF, the noise was still there. I knew I had to isolate the problem in the audio chain.
  
 I have a RCA to 3.5mm female adapter cable, I plugged that into my Modi MB, and headphones directly into the Modi MB. Interestingly enough the Modi MB drives my headphones without an amplifier. Anyway, the noise was still there.
  
 I immediately went to investigate the iFi SPDIF iPurifier. I touched it and guess what, the noise was attenuated. Oddily enough the noise stopped when I touched it right on the logo. I unplugged the power from the iPurifier and the noise went away. I investigated further; plugging the power back into the iPurifier, the noise came back. Using the input selection switch to toggle to optical input on the Modi MB did nothing; the noise was still there and would go away with touching the iPurifier.
  
 I took the iPurifier out of the audio chain and connected my Blue Jeans Coax directly into my Modi MB DAC, no noise. 
  
 EDIT: After some through experimenting, i found that the culprit is an odd combination of the Ifi power supply and the SPDIF iPurifier. Long story short, the *Ifi power supply is injecting noise on the power line.*
 I found this out by unplugging my headphones and started touching the 3.5mm headphone plug against various metal things. I touched it to my BJC Coax output and noticed there was noise- WTH? I plugged it into my Schiit Modi MB DAC with NO inputs- just power, and the noise was there. I was really confused at this point. I_ unplugged the ifi power supply and the noise vanished. _
  
 Plugging the ifi power supply back in, i unplugged the SPDIF iPurifier from the power supply, and the noise was noticeably decreased. Extremely odd. Even weirder is plugging the power supply in (without iPurifier), the noise increases dramatically by coiling the cable up...WTH. 
  
Anyway, i found a way to produce noise in a reproducible way that proves it's injecting noise into the power lines; it is possible to see if your product is doing it.
  
*Plug in your DAC with no inputs- just power, and turn it on. In my case I'm my Schiit Modi MB.
*Connect Headphones into DAC- directly or through your headphone amp, whichever.
*Connect Ifi power supply and ifi SPDIF iPurifier, do not connect into DAC.
*Touch your iPurifier, notice that noise does not exist when _not _touched.
*Realize that your DAC has no inputs, and your hearing noise through your DAC only when you touch the SPDIF iPurifier.
*Unplug Ifi power supply & iPurifier combo, notice that the noise completely goes away.


----------



## railrus

xaborus said:


> EDIT: After some through experimenting, i found that the culprit is an odd combination of the Ifi power supply and the SPDIF iPurifier. Long story short, the *Ifi power supply is injecting noise on the power line.*
> I found this out by unplugging my headphones and started touching the 3.5mm headphone plug against various metal things. I touched it to my BJC Coax output and noticed there was noise- WTH? I plugged it into my Schiit Modi MB DAC with NO inputs- just power, and the noise was there. I was really confused at this point. I_ unplugged the ifi power supply and the noise vanished. _
> 
> Plugging the ifi power supply back in, i unplugged the SPDIF iPurifier from the power supply, and the noise was noticeably decreased. Extremely odd. Even weirder is plugging the power supply in (without iPurifier), the noise increases dramatically by coiling the cable up...WTH.


 
  
 try the IFI using another power outlet. currently am using IFI along my computer power supply. audio equipment is plug into a power conditioner. am using PC & STX combo too


----------



## wushuliu

The ipower is a problem. When i had a nano usb3 the ipower provided squaled at a high pitch, an issue that is common. Seems like there are consistent complaints around the ipower and imo it is a weak link. So the ipurifier may be even better with a proper linear supply. Ifi should make linear power supplies for these devices.


----------



## rb2013

xaborus said:


> Received my SPDIF iPurifier two days ago. Have been burning it in with my Modi Multibit DAC non-stop sense they were unboxed. Didn't bother to listen to them without burn in.
> 
> Listened today and I noticed a noticeable noise coming from my headphones when no music was playing. My audio chain is as follows.
> 
> ...


 

 Sounds like a ground loop issue.  Or the iPower is feeding high levels of noise back into the AC lines - as most SMPS are known to do.
  
 One good solution (and what I have had good success with) is using separate Art Audio PB4X4Pro AC line filters and isolators.  One for my DDC chain - another dedicated for my DAC and a third for my PC Server.  I try and keep my DAC fed with as clean of power as possible.
  
 They aren't to expensive - $85.  If anyone decides to try one - be sure to get the 'Pro' version, the regular 4X4 doesn't have the AC filtering.
  
 https://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=433046&gclid=CM_CipKPzs8CFcOBfgodh0YMFQ&is=REG&ap=y&m=Y&c3api=1876%2C91438732682%2C&A=details&Q=
  


> All PRO SERIES models have an additional internal discrete module called APF™ (Advanced Power Filtering) which filters out digital and dimmer hash as well as any high frequency noise that is above the audio range. Some off-the-shelf add-on modules saturate and lose their filtering effectiveness as the load increases, but by using a high power discrete design we were able to create a filter that stays effective over the full operating range.
> By using both Common Mode and Differential Mode topologies in series for the filter design we are able to block virtually all of the unwanted noise that is between the AC line and ground, and also the two sides of the AC line. This has the additional benefit of reducing ground loop problems in your system. High frequency noise currents in particular are highly attenuated in both directions so that any line noise that could be generated by one of your components is not allowed to get back into your main A.C. wiring so if you use a number of PRO SERIES Power Conditioners in your setup, you can distribute and isolate the noisy components from the sensitive components in your system. Additionally, any signals above 10kHz are filtered from the line with over 40dB of attenuation above 100kHz and beyond.


----------



## VilMo

Hi Rob, 
  
 With 4 days passed, any improvement with the iPurifier with your DAC60?
 Still waitng for my replacement and wondering what is your experience?
 I am also a happy Singxer F1 user thanks to your recommendations.
 Appreciate the great advice so far, the SQ just gets better and better.


----------



## rb2013

vilmo said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> With 4 days passed, any improvement with the iPurifier with your DAC60?
> Still waitng for my replacement and wondering what is your experience?
> ...


 

 It's made the sound worse.  Sending it back.  I really like what the Synerigstic Research Element Copper SPDIF does directly between the F-1 and the DAC60.  It's somewhat subtle  - but over many weeks of listening - there is a magic there.
  
 Very sweet sounding  - I added the Galileo MPC and that was even better.

 The F-1 doesn't use a output transformer for SPDIF galvanic isolation but a CLPD chip.  I went through my USB chain trying to eliminate those things that where not really adding much.
  
 So sold the Curious link - but kept most of the rest.
  
 PC>JB (modded to VBUS +5VDC blocker)>2G split cable (data leg only)>Recovery>iPur2>F-1>SR Element Copper SPDIF Digital Cable>DAC60.
  
 The Recovery is fed from a TeraDak DC-30W (upgraded caps) and DC iPur to supply 9VDC.
  
 I really wanted the iSPDIF to work - and I really like the iPur 2 and DC iPur.  But it robbed that natural musicality and added an edginess.  A relief to remove it.  I also noticed the included iPower - made the SQ worse - better without it plugged in.  SMPS noise added back through the mains?
  
 Oh well,  trial and error - sometimes success.


----------



## VilMo

Yeah, trial and error, sometimes for the better, sometimes not so much...
  
 And as always there is synergy at play besides the quality of the source, the implementation of the SPDIF input of the DAC, cables etc. Man, it's not easy/cheap to get those last persentages in SQ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Speaking about synergy, yesterday I reveived my E-MU Teak headphones. My current cans are Fidelio X2. I use Marantz HD DAC1 and also a Graham Slee Novo with linear power supply connected to the line out of the HD-DAC1.
  
 When using the X2 I get more balanced and dynamic sound from the NOVO. The HD DAC 1 comes as too velvety and mid-centered.
 When using the EMU Teak with it's better resolution and slightly recessed mids the HD-DAC 1 obvously balances out and the end result is more pleasing. The NOVO in this case seems to over-emphasize the U-shape.
  
 This only confirms I think that only testing in one's own set-up can show if a component is good or bad for this particular set-up and of course taste. I will share my thoughts when I get my replacement unit. 
  
 By the way, did you test powering the iPurifier with a linear PSU? Probably this could lead to better results?


----------



## rb2013

vilmo said:


> Yeah, trial and error, sometimes for the better, sometimes not so much...
> 
> And as always there is synergy at play besides the quality of the source, the implementation of the SPDIF input of the DAC, cables etc. Man, it's not easy/cheap to get those last persentages in SQ...
> 
> ...


 

 I had the original iPurifer and the iUSB2.0 - the iUSB power by the new iPower and a LPS.  Sold all of them.  The original iPur is a waist of money imo.  The iPur2 is a major redesign and is excellent.    I had the best results using the iPur2 AFTER the Regen and Recovery - versus before them.  Since each has their own LDO power regulators - it kind of defeats one of the purposes of the iPur2. 
  
 I did not try powering the iPur SPDIF with a LPS.  I was going to try that - but did not want to mess with it as I was going to return it.  The results were so poor with the iPur SPDIF  - I lost all enthusiasm.  BTW I have have the W4S Remedy - which I liked  - but not enough to justify the cost.  Same for the Mutec MC-3USB as SPDIF reclocker.  Both have better clocks on board  - as does my USB DDC - the Singxer F-1 (Crystek CCHD ultra low phase noise).  That may account for my experience.  So possibly with another USB DDC someone could get better results using the iPur SPDIF.


----------



## headfifriend

I'm using iFi S/PDIF iPurifier with my Grace m920 on coaxial input. Using DLNA renderer (over network) as digital transport and also used high-end CD player as transport. Immediately the improvement with S/PDIF iPurifier were apparent: better focus and absence of digital artifacts. It works the best with 44.1kHz (CDDA) sampling frequency where the improvement is almost ideal digital playback. It is much preferred to my high-end CD player. On higher frequencies the effect is less noticeable and I prefer my Media Player DAC chain, which produces much better focus.


----------



## highfell

I have been trying this device out and will post a proper review shortly.

I have been using it taking the coaxial output of a dx90 into the iFi S/PDIF iPurifier and then into a Chord Hugo. The Hugo feeds a SET Tube amp into stereo speakers. (Not done any real testing into headphones yet).

And the result has really surprised me. The sound shows a significant improvement and noticeable sharper focus & clarity, yet combined with an overall silky smoothness. And the difference is absolutely there and can be heard. 

I guess it shows the real benefits of making the data input into your DAC to be as "clean & accurate" as possible. 

Recommended for others.


----------



## Nuttinbutair

@ highfell I’m looking forward to your review!


----------



## Nuttinbutair

Using the system in my signature the ifi SPDIF iPurifier has been breaking in for over three weeks now. The sound has continued to shift over that time frame. The bass heaviness heard at the ninth day wore off after another 2 days. Most recently, at about the 3 week mark, the high frequency (I think >10 kHz) was too strong and fatiguing. This has also subsided, thankfully. Neither of these sonic swings were huge, just concerning since I didn’t want the resulting sound profile for my system.
  
 The last couple of days the ifi SPDIF iPurifier has been very pleasant. I hope it stops on this sonic profile. Its smooth, clear, beautifully detailed, excellent sense of the space recordings have been made in. The natural reverb & decay, and room reflections in a large room are astounding. I never heard most of those details before the ifi. There is an elegant, natural sound to the entire frequency range. I think the bass is better than before the ifi, stronger and cleaner, but not too much like earlier. The bass slam is still there, but not as powerful as on day 9.
  
 I really like what it has done in my system. My one caution to others who give the ifi a try: you need some patience with it while it settles in. Heres hoping mine has settled in.


----------



## railrus

nuttinbutair said:


> Using the system in my signature the ifi SPDIF iPurifier has been breaking in for over three weeks now. The sound has continued to shift over that time frame. The bass heaviness heard at the ninth day wore off after another 2 days. Most recently, at about the 3 week mark, the high frequency (I think >10 kHz) was too strong and fatiguing. This has also subsided, thankfully. Neither of these sonic swings were huge, just concerning since I didn’t want the resulting sound profile for my system.
> 
> The last couple of days the ifi SPDIF iPurifier has been very pleasant. I hope it stops on this sonic profile. Its smooth, clear, beautifully detailed, excellent sense of the space recordings have been made in. The natural reverb & decay, and room reflections in a large room are astounding. I never heard most of those details before the ifi. There is an elegant, natural sound to the entire frequency range. I think the bass is better than before the ifi, stronger and cleaner, but not too much like earlier. The bass slam is still there, but not as powerful as on day 9.
> 
> I really like what it has done in my system. My one caution to others who give the ifi a try: you need some patience with it while it settles in. Heres hoping mine has settled in.


 
 thanks for the feedback. tot mine did not work in my system. still getting harsh highs


----------



## Nuttinbutair

Looks like you were hopeful on the third day.  If it has consistently been too harsh, then I think you are right.  The issue could be synergy or the unit itself.  
  
 Mine was harsh initially, but clearly on the right path by the third day.  The fatiguing high frequencies last week sounded more like someone turned up the treble (although much higher frequency than normal treble controls).  I tried to equalize it using software, and that took away some of the room acoustics and a little of the clarity.  But that episode also only lasted for a couple of days, not weeks like in your case.


----------



## railrus

nuttinbutair said:


> Using the system in my signature the ifi SPDIF iPurifier has been breaking in for over three weeks now. The sound has continued to shift over that time frame. The bass heaviness heard at the ninth day wore off after another 2 days. Most recently, at about the 3 week mark, the high frequency (I think >10 kHz) was too strong and fatiguing. This has also subsided, thankfully. Neither of these sonic swings were huge, just concerning since I didn’t want the resulting sound profile for my system.
> 
> The last couple of days the ifi SPDIF iPurifier has been very pleasant. I hope it stops on this sonic profile. Its smooth, clear, beautifully detailed, excellent sense of the space recordings have been made in. The natural reverb & decay, and room reflections in a large room are astounding. I never heard most of those details before the ifi. There is an elegant, natural sound to the entire frequency range. I think the bass is better than before the ifi, stronger and cleaner, but not too much like earlier. The bass slam is still there, but not as powerful as on day 9.
> 
> I really like what it has done in my system. My one caution to others who give the ifi a try: you need some patience with it while it settles in. Heres hoping mine has settled in.


 
 YOU ARE RIGHT! 
  
 the highs have settled after around 3 weeks! just finally getting the tonality right today


----------



## qniq

Is there any ETA on these being made available in Australia?


----------



## Krutsch

Received my SPDIF iPurifier yesterday. Here's how I am using it:
  
 Sony UHP-1H Universal Disc Player -->HDMI Out --> Kanex Pro HDMI De-embedder --> coax SPDIF out --> SPDIF iPurifier --> TOSLINK out --> Bel Canto DAC 2.5
  
 See the attached photos (I will clean up the wire mess after I am satisfied this is OK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
  
 Some comments:
  
 1. There was no way for me to use the coax directly into the Bel Canto DAC input without unplugging the AES/EBU connecter next to it, which is in-use with my Bryston BDP-1; I understand why the output is a male plug, but for audiophile DAC users, I think this is going to be an issue. I could go get a female/female adapter and use a second cable, but opted to use the included plastic TOSLINK cable. Longer term, I will use one of my SILFLEX glass TOSLINK cables with a built-in mini plug connecter.
  
 2. I am impressed that the entire playback chain can handle 192 or 176.4 across TOSLINK. Nice work, iFI Audio!
  
 3. I am sure there were many discussions about where to place the micro USB power input, but the side seems like a bad choice, since it will always compete with adjacent SPDIF connections. Placing the connector on the bottom would have made it possible for me to use the coax connecter directly into my DAC, but I'm sure for others, YMMV.
  
 4. The sound - glorious! My initial listening impressions are very positive and I can see using the Sony BD player as my dedicated CD, BD, DVD, DVD-Audio and SACD player (see the photo, which the shows SACD playback output as 174.4/24 PCM).
  
 it's a keeper!


----------



## boomtube

Bought the SPDIF last night...should have it early next week. I'll post some pics and initial impressions.


----------



## iFi audio

krutsch said:


> 3. I am sure there were many discussions about where to place the micro USB power input, but the side seems like a bad choice, since it will always compete with adjacent SPDIF connections. Placing the connector on the bottom would have made it possible for me to use the coax connecter directly into my DAC, but I'm sure for others, YMMV.


 
 Well, while there are LED's on the "top", as the RCA plug allow the iPurifier SPDIF to be rotated freely across 180 degrees, simply plug it in so the power connection is where you like and so it clears other connectors.


----------



## Krutsch

ifi audio said:


> Well, while there are LED's on the "top", as the RCA plug allow the iPurifier SPDIF to be rotated freely across 180 degrees, simply plug it in so the power connection is where you like and so it clears other connectors.


 

 Yes, I know... of course, I can do that. It was hard for to consider, being OCD and all and not being able to see the LEDs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Still, it's a great product and I am pleased with the sound improvement using my HDMI de-embedder.


----------



## PoorAudiophile

Hi Guys,
  
 I bought a iPurifier Spdif two week ago and it really improves the sound quality of my system.
  
 I use an Oppo 105D as a transport/streamer and connect via optical to the iPurifier Spdif and use an optical connection from iPurifier Spdif to the Chord Hugo DAC.
  
 Would the sound quality be better if I use a Coaxial interconnect from Oppo 105D to the iPurifier Spdif and still use an optical connection from  iPurifier Spdif to the Chord Hugo DAC? The other Coaxial input of the Chord Hugo is already used by another device.
  
  
 I want to make sure that it improves the sound quality before spending money on buying a decent coaxial interconnect.
  
  
 Appreciate all of your guidance,
  
 Thanks, Guys.
  
  
  
  
 a Penniless Music Lover


----------



## iFi audio

pooraudiophile said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I bought a iPurifier Spdif two week ago and it really improves the sound quality of my system.
> 
> ...


 
 On your lines is fine - but ADD this........inside the SPDIF iPurifier is a short Optical cable. So feel free to try with your own Co-ax for yourself before you buy other aftermarket ones. We recommend keep the SPDIF iPurifier AS CLOSE to the Chord Hugo as possible because the SPDIF will deteriorate with long runs when it exits the SPDIF iPurifier (which is natural!)


----------



## PoorAudiophile

Just to report my finding with the iPurifier SPDIF.
  
 I bought 2 units to feed my Chord Hugo. One through the Optical and Other one though Coaxial.
  
  
 The setup of the first iPurifier SPDIF is as follow:
  
 1: Oppo 105D ==> Optical =>  iPurifier SPDIF => Optical ==> Chord Hugo ==> ATC Scm40 Active (Speakers)
  
 There is an improvement of the sound quality having the iPurifier SPDIF in the link. Not day and night but perceptible. Tighter bass, faster pace, better instruments separation, more detailed, longer decay and wider sound stage. Livelier and more dynamic than before.
 The Reclocking and the Jitter treatmen are surely playing their magic.
  
 Only minor downside that I noticed is the frequent switching between different resolution 44/96/192/dsd would corrupt the iPurifier SPDIF and the latter cannot handle anymore 24-192 files. After turning off the power on the whole system, it functions normally again.
  
  
  
 The setup of the second iPurifier SPDIF is as follow:
  
 2a: Cyrus CDi ==> Coaxial  =>  iPurifier SPDIF => Coaxial ==> Chord Hugo ==> ATC Scm40 Active (Speakers)
  
 To my surprise there is a loss in the sound quality. It is less dynamic, slower pace, thin and too bright sound. Less organic and after a 20 minutes, it become rather fatiguing, Definitely, this set up deteriorates the sound quality.
  
 I tried the combination Coaxial =>  iPurifier SPDIF => Optical ==> Chord Hugo  AND  Optical =>  iPurifier SPDIF => Optical ==> Chord Hugo. But I have the same conclusion as above.
  
 However the setup worth mentioning about is:
 2b: Cyrus CDi ==> Optical =>  iPurifier SPDIF => Coaxial ==> Chord Hugo ==> ATC Scm40 Active (Speakers).
 Sound become bit louder. High frequency piano notes are more accentuated but with longer decay than usual, brighter and less precise. Bass are less tight. After few minutes it become fatiguing. I am playing Rachmaninoff Paino concerto No 3 CD for the test.
  
 Maybe the Cyrus CDi has better clock, the signal is jitter free and no noise? Or maybe.....
  
 It seems that the iPurifier SPDIF is not the universal pill that improves sound quality of all equipment. It is not neutral but it can deteriorates the sound quality.
  
  
 Now my second iPurifier SPDIF sits idle in the drawer!
  
 Any explanation to my finding or any suggestion on how to make the most use of the my second iPurifier SPDIF?
  
  
 Thanks and Regards,
  
 Any explanation?


----------



## railrus

had a similar conclusion using coaxial ie thin sounding or brightness in the highs but there is improvement with the sound staging. smoother highs only happened after 3 weeks in constant use


----------



## iFi audio

pooraudiophile said:


> Just to report my finding with the iPurifier SPDIF.
> 
> I bought 2 units to feed my Chord Hugo. One through the Optical and Other one though Coaxial.
> 
> ...


 
 As far as the whole process goes, both of iPurifiers do the same things in exactly the same way and it's good that you hear the input of these no matter the scenario. Point 2b indicates that the outcome is Cyrus CDi S/PDIF type dependant. Please try the same combinations without our iPurifier and see what will happen. Yet there's always the random factor in audio, the clicking of all pieces of the puzzle in the subjectively right fashion. And above all else, are used devices burned in?


----------



## PoorAudiophile

Hi Railrus,
  
 Do I need to constantly use it for 3 weeks in particular through the Coaxial? I just use it constantly regardless through coaxial or optical?
  
 After 3 weeks, the smoothness in the highs is more sonic than without the iPurifier?
  
 Could you describe your equipment?
  
 Thanks for your input.
  
 Regards,


----------



## railrus

pooraudiophile said:


> Hi Railrus,
> 
> Do I need to constantly use it for 3 weeks in particular through the Coaxial? I just use it constantly regardless through coaxial or optical?
> 
> ...


 
 - windows 10 PC using Asus STX sound card with SPDIF out 
 - Benchmark DAC2 HGC modded extensively with outboard power supply
 - Dynaudio BM-5A mkII with iso acoustic Aperta stands, Rythmik F12SE sub
 - Gustard H10 amp to Hifiman HE-560 (not tested)
 - acrolink signal cables digital, XLR interconnects; acrolink power cables; Oyaide power connectors
 - Plixir BAC distributor & conditioner (highly recommended! http://www.mysoundaffairs.com/collections/power)
 - Foobar playing music via Synology NAS; mainly flac files 
  
 i posted this on page 2. yes i just keep using as per normal on my PC. did not enjoy as much before and lower the sound levels. however after the 3rd week, the highs seemed to have improved by then with better sound staging


----------



## Nuttinbutair

@PoorAudiophile,  I agree with @railrus; after three weeks of constant use mine settled and has been very enjoyable since.


----------



## boomtube

I'm liking it so far. I just sold my Hugo and got the 2Qute, I wish I could compare the two...I have to listen for a while to give any solid impressions.


----------



## iFi audio

boomtube said:


> I'm liking it so far. I just sold my Hugo and got the 2Qute, I wish I could compare the two...I have to listen for a while to give any solid impressions.


 
  
 Lots of toys to play with, eh? It's cool that you were able to squeeze our product in there!


----------



## boomtube

ifi audio said:


> Lots of toys to play with, eh? It's cool that you were able to squeeze our product in there!


 
 I am quite impressed with this magical little box. It's added clarity/detail while listening with Tralucent Ref. 1 through the 2Qute.
  
 I love the sound signature  of Ref. 1, the bass stays deep and visceral with more definition,...the mids/highs are stronger/crispy.
  
 I always felt that the Ref. 1 would be the perfect IEM if the BA drivers were tuned a bit different/a little more forward. This gizmo seems to have effectively done that...clarifies and tightens up the sound.
  
 I'm VERY impressed!


----------



## PoorAudiophile

Hi Boomtube/Nuttinbutaire,
  
 How do both of you connect to the iPurifier? Coaxial in/Coaxial out? Optical in/Optical out ? Or other combination.
  
 Railrus/Nuttinbutaire, do you guys think that the iPurifier needs a break in time? I am afraid that after 3 weeks of listening, I will get used to the sound instead of hearing a real improvement.
  
 I tried the Oppo 105D as a streamer and used Optical In connection to the iPurifier and Optical Out to the Chord Hugo. It sounded better than without the iPurifier in the chain. I also tried Coaxial to the iPurifier and Optical Out to the Hugo. Also sound better than without the iPurifier in the chain. The iPurifier did make an impact. I do not need any break in time.
  
 But when I tried with the Cyrus CDi as the streamer, the sound quality degraded noticeably with the iPurifier in the chain regardless of the connection combination.
  
 I will let it run for 3 weeks as you guys have suggested and make an other comparison with the CDi. I will report my finding in 3 weeks time.
  
 Maybe the iPurifier is source dependent. It may improve or degrade the sound. But from what I hear, having it in the chain will impact the sound.
  
 Cheers,


----------



## iFi audio

pooraudiophile said:


> Railrus/Nuttinbutaire, do you guys think that the iPurifier needs a break in time? I am afraid that after 3 weeks of listening, I will get used to the sound instead of hearing a real improvement.


 
 Well, you haven't asked us, bu here's a food for thought. To get used to the sound, therefore to move in the "past accomodation" area, is the key to know what a specific device brings to the table. You surely have to get familiar with it to be aware of what it does and... it usually takes time in audio in general. At times you hear an iimprovement, sometimes nothing happens, performance decrease can also happen. But it's a process to know that. Be strong, burn-in the device, take your time!


----------



## Nuttinbutair

Hi PoorAudiophile,
  
 I use a 1 meter Toslink cable out from a 2011 Mac Mini.  That feeds into the ifi, and the ifi is plugged directly into the SPDIF coax input of my Bifrost MB.  
  
 Earlier this week I decided to try an upgraded toslink cable.  I had used the inexpensive Monoprice plastic solid core.  The upgrade is a multi strand glass cable, still a low cost version purchased through Amazon.   To my surprise it improved the clarity further.  I was concerned about using the Toslink-to-mini Toslink connectors on each end, but the connectors that shipped with the ifi worked very well.
  
 Wow I am delighted with these upgrades to my system's input!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It improved the clarity right out of the box in my case, but took time to become smooth, not impact the tone of my system, and really produce the clean, sharp, punchy sound that I was hoping for; very analog sounding.  Listening to recordings from live concerts, and hearing the room acoustics in some recordings adds even more interest to the music from the added sense of the space.
  
 The ifi SPDIF definitely required 3 weeks to break in for me.  For both the break in and the new cable I can easily check the difference of with/without the ifi by just unplugging the Toslink from the ifi and plugging directly into the DAC.  I have only the Mac Mini for input, so I can't provide any insight on the differences that you found from one SPDIF source to another.


----------



## railrus

pooraudiophile said:


> Railrus/Nuttinbutaire, do you guys think that the iPurifier needs a break in time? I am afraid that after 3 weeks of listening, I will get used to the sound instead of hearing a real improvement.


 
  
 possible but i am sensitive to mid to highs. if its too thin or strident, i will hear it immediately.


----------



## MothAudio

And on the 7th day with the *iFi S/PDIF iPurifier* I heard more information from familiar sources. Not only but it seemed to change the way the music was presented. Overall there was a greater cohesiveness to the presentation that made you rely less on the suspension of disbelief to lose yourself into the music. Was this due to the lower noise floor and the decay that weaved a continuous fabric. The iFi reduces the noise floor even further, something that wasn't lacking in my system previously. End users report it takes a full three weeks to realize it's full potential. Can't wait.
 
Since the acquisition of the Multibit [4 months ago] I've made a number of system upgrades; PS Audio Ultimate Outlet, JJ 2A3 power tubes, Sys. Concepts digital cable and iFi S/PDIF iPurifier reclocker/jitter filter. For my 9k system it was easy to appreciate the $800 purchase [total cost of all 5 upgrades].


----------



## iFi audio

mothaudio said:


> And on the 7th day with the *iFi S/PDIF iPurifier* I heard more information from familiar sources. Not only but it seemed to change the way the music was presented. Overall there was a greater cohesiveness to the presentation that made you rely less on the suspension of disbelief to lose yourself into the music. Was this due to the lower noise floor and the decay that weaved a continuous fabric. The iFi reduces the noise floor even further, something that wasn't lacking in my system previously. End users report it takes a full three weeks to realize it's full potential. Can't wait.
> 
> Since the acquisition of the Multibit [4 months ago] I've made a number of system upgrades; PS Audio Ultimate Outlet, JJ 2A3 power tubes, Sys. Concepts digital cable and iFi S/PDIF iPurifier reclocker/jitter filter. For my 9k system it was easy to appreciate the $800 purchase [total cost of all 5 upgrades]. 
  
 That's a grand schematic and cool speakers!


----------



## slex

Can we use coaxial and optical simultaneously to 2 source? Picture show " optical out " and another is male coaxial out.

Ok nevermind seen the manual. Been thinking whether to buy it to interface with Singxer F1.
Already got an extra LPS 5V on hand to connect instead of ipower. I did also change the ipower on iUSB3 nano.
Hope it turn up well, if not will return it.


----------



## iFi audio

'Nuff said!


----------



## slex

ifi audio said:


> 'Nuff said!



Hello. Im confused about optical out. How can i connect chromecast audio into spdif ipurifier?


----------



## MothAudio

slex said:


> Hello. Im confused about optical out. How can i connect chromecast audio into spdif ipurifier?


 

 ​


  
  
 You need one of these mini-toslink to toslink.


----------



## slex

mothaudio said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes i know. But ifi spdif ipurifier stated optical out.How do i connect the chromecast audio into ifi spdif? Insert the mini toslink into female coax?


----------



## dwaleke

slex said:


> Yes i know. But ifi spdif ipurifier stated optical out.How do i connect the chromecast audio into ifi spdif? Insert the mini toslink into female coax?




Correct.


----------



## MothAudio

The iFi comes with a bunch of adapters.


----------



## Nuttinbutair

@MothAudio, 
  
 Has your iFi SPDF broken in yet?  I am curious what your opinion of it is once broken in.


----------



## highfell

I have just posted a review of the Purifier. I like it, it feels that it is a quality product and I found it to provide a definite improvement to the sound.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ifi-spdif-ipurifier/reviews/17948
  
  
 I haven't noticed any improvement due to burn-in.


----------



## iFi audio

highfell said:


> I have just posted a review of the Purifier. I like it, it feels that it is a quality product and I found it to provide a definite improvement to the sound.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/ifi-spdif-ipurifier/reviews/17948
> 
> ...


 
  
 Many thanks, we like it that you like it!


----------



## musickid

HI,
  
 Do you know what kind of info shows up on mac audio midi set up with a usb to spdif convertor. ie sample and bit rate and can it be altered in the same way that a dac's settings can. especially for breeze du-u8 or ifi convertor etc but in general for usb to spdif convertors. ive been told for eg some convertors have a fixed sample rate output regardless of sample rate input from usb side from computer. finally how do you know 100% that the convertor is actually inputting a coax signal into the dac as the dac does not show up in settings. or is that an obvious question ie the dac would not output any signal to the amp and you would have no sound if the coax signal was not entering the dac. i am completely new to the usb convertor world. thanks mk.


----------



## iFi audio

musickid said:


> HI,
> 
> Do you know what kind of info shows up on mac audio midi set up with a usb to spdif convertor. ie sample and bit rate and can it be altered in the same way that a dac's settings can. especially for breeze du-u8 or ifi convertor etc but in general for usb to spdif convertors. ive been told for eg some convertors have a fixed sample rate output regardless of sample rate input from usb side from computer. finally how do you know 100% that the convertor is actually inputting a coax signal into the dac as the dac does not show up in settings. or is that an obvious question ie the dac would not output any signal to the amp and you would have no sound if the coax signal was not entering the dac. i am completely new to the usb convertor world. thanks mk.


 
  
 If you have problems with your iFi iLink, please open a support ticket on the support system. We are sure we can sort things out there.
  
 Here's the link to our STS service: http://support.ifi-audio.com
  
 If you have problems with a product from another manufacturer, we strongly suggest you contact their technical support. As a rule, we do not specifically comment on other manufacturers products.
  
 However, speaking generically, any USB audio bridge using XMOS - disregard less if the output is I2S to a DAC chip (making it a DAC), or I2S to a SPDIF transmitter or indeed SPDIF direct output - will be subject to the same issues.
  
 Digital bridge sort of a device it is not any less affected by issues on the USB side than a USB DAC.
  
 However, you are naturally free to test everything in your system. You could remove the items in your chain one by one and observe the sound quality, whether it changes or remains the same. 
  
 If the added devices had a real benefit in your setup, you'd like to put them back pretty much immediately.
  
 Hence please do try and report back if you feel thus inclined.


----------



## lugnut

Could I use this between my TV (optical out) to my NAD 390dd Digital Amp ? Thanks


----------



## slex

lugnut said:


> Could I use this between my TV (optical out) to my NAD 390dd Digital Amp ? Thanks


if yor NAD has an optical in. Yes you can link them through ifi spdif.


----------



## looge

I've the Micro iDSD and Micro iUSB3.0 when listening via USB input. Sometimes I'd use the iDSD's coax input to plug in my Fiio X3II. Would the SPDIF iPurifier be a worthwhile addition between my X3II and iDSD? It seems that it is being advertised to be used with products other than iFI, Perhaps the tech has already been included in the iDSD so I don't want it to be redundant or worse introduce noise instead. Can anyone throw some light, thanks.


----------



## iFi audio

looge said:


> Perhaps the tech has already been included in the iDSD...


 
  
 That is correct, the iDSD micro's SPDIF input circuitry is the same as the one in our iPurifier SPDIF, minus the galvanic isolation, which is not needed in portable applications. The rest of circuit, including memory buffer and clock are the same.
  
 In our tests using jitter generated by the AP2 posted elsewhere (not on Head-fi) we also tried the combination of iPurifier SPDIF with iDSD micro. There was a very minor measurable difference in favour of adding the iPurifier SPDIF. 
  
 This was likely caused by eliminating the earth/ground loop from not equally isolated SPDIF output of the AP2, rather than any other of the improvements.
  
 So, if you need to add galvanic isolation to the iDSD micro SPDIF input, which would mainly involve mains powered equipment, then the iPurifier SPDIF may make some sense, otherwise it merely duplicates the memory buffer and clock already fitted in the iDSD micro.


----------



## ADD

Hi,
  
 My SPDIF iPurifier has worked perfectly for 5 months but suddenly today it stopped working. All the LEDs are correctly lit so power getting to it doesn't seem to be an issue. But nothing is coming out of the RCA output. I then disconnected the iPurifier and just used the coax cable on its own and everything works fine again. So it seems the problem is definitely with the unit itself. I tried unplugging it and re-plugging it in several times and did the same with the USB power cable. But no luck.
  
 I'm just curious about something too. Is there supposed to be electrical continuity between the ground of the input RCA jack and the ground of the output RCA jack on the iPurifier? I only ask because after it failed, I just tested this out of curiosity and found there is no continuity. I don't know if that has anything to do with the problem as that could be perfectly normal.


----------



## iFi audio

add said:


> Hi,
> 
> My SPDIF iPurifier has worked perfectly for 5 months but suddenly today it stopped working. All the LEDs are correctly lit so power getting to it doesn't seem to be an issue. But nothing is coming out of the RCA output. I then disconnected the iPurifier and just used the coax cable on its own and everything works fine again. So it seems the problem is definitely with the unit itself. I tried unplugging it and re-plugging it in several times and did the same with the USB power cable. But no luck.
> 
> I'm just curious about something too. Is there supposed to be electrical continuity between the ground of the input RCA jack and the ground of the output RCA jack on the iPurifier? I only ask because after it failed, I just tested this out of curiosity and found there is no continuity. I don't know if that has anything to do with the problem as that could be perfectly normal.


 
  
 The best way is to open a support ticket via our Support Ticket platform, available here: http://support.ifi-audio.com
  
 We're confident that out staff will be able to help you out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
  


add said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there supposed to be electrical continuity between the ground of the input RCA jack and the ground of the output RCA jack on the iPurifier? I


 
  
 No, it's galvanically isolated so there should be no connection. 
  
 If LED's light normally (especially the lock indicator) then the iP SPDIF would appear to be working. Could it be possible that its RCA socket was knocked a little? This could expand the RCA plugs "ring" ground and in effect break the connection.


----------



## mikey8811

Hi

I am looking at getting either a W4S Remedy or a iFi SPDIF iPurifier for use on an old Micromega Solo CD transport.

Has anyone compared the iFi SPDIF iPurifier fared to the Remedy soundwise?

The attraction to the iPurifier is one less cable in the chain and a lower cost.

Your feedback much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## slex

Refresh my memory ,can iSPDIF output both coax and optical simultaneously?


----------



## stuck limo (Mar 19, 2020)

. Never mind. Got it set up.


----------



## iFi audio

slex said:


> Refresh my memory ,can iSPDIF output both coax and optical simultaneously?



Yup, it can do that!


----------



## iFi audio

Folks, a "small" update:

iFi audio SPDIF iPurifier2 just launched!

For more details, please go here:

https://ifi-audio.com/products/spdif-ipurifier2/

... and see this vid:



More details coming up shortly!


----------



## Dobrescu George

I posted a video review about the SPDIF iPurifier just now!~ It ain't exactly as easy to describe and make a review about as the USB iDefender and iSilencer, but it does a fair job. The worse the source is, and the more high-end the DAC that is connected is, the more effect it has, and the better the final result is.


----------



## iFi audio

Dobrescu George said:


> I posted a video review about the SPDIF iPurifier just now!~ It ain't exactly as easy to describe and make a review about as the USB iDefender and iSilencer, but it does a fair job. The worse the source is, and the more high-end the DAC that is connected is, the more effect it has, and the better the final result is.




Very cool stuff, thanks George!


----------



## shoaibexpert

Hi @iFi audio 

I need a quick note on my setup and in order to choose the right product. I am using a SOTA ESS 9038PRO chip based DAC (SMSL M500) and am using the below streaming options:

Setup 1 - PC-USB to DAC USB: I feel that the background is not as black, so would the iPurifier3 USB filter be helpful?

Setup 2 - Chromecast Audio Optical to same DAC: I feel the background is very dark and nice already and wonder if in my setup, the SPDIF iPurifier2 between the Chromecast and my DAC would be helpful as my DAC's 9038 Pro's chip has DPLL so would be removing jitter and resampling/reclocking anyways?

lastly, in case you do recommend the SPDIF iPurifier2 (which I'm guessing you will), would you advise connecting the SPDIF into the DAC (like a toslink to SPDIF convertor mode) or the Toslink out to theDAC? Again the source will be the Chromecast Audio?

Thanks

Shoaib


----------



## iFi audio

shoaibexpert said:


> Setup 1 - PC-USB to DAC USB: I feel that the background is not as black, so would the iPurifier3 USB filter be helpful?



I would suggest getting either iPurifier3, or nano/micro iUSB3.0 reclockers, accordingly to what your budget allows. If you want to spend as little as possible, you could try iSilencer+. Although it's not a reclocker, it cuts noise incoming from USB to your DAC and there's some nice feedback on it on this forum.



shoaibexpert said:


> Setup 2 - Chromecast Audio Optical to same DAC: I feel the background is very dark and nice already and wonder if in my setup, the SPDIF iPurifier2 between the Chromecast and my DAC would be helpful as my DAC's 9038 Pro's chip has DPLL so would be removing jitter and resampling/reclocking anyways?



Not knowing your DAC I can't say whether extra reclocking layer before it would do anything. If I had to guess, it should be a noticeable improvement, but I'd contact your iFi reseller and try the product at your place. That's the only viable action to know whether it'll do the trick for you 



shoaibexpert said:


> lastly, in case you do recommend the SPDIF iPurifier2 (which I'm guessing you will), would you advise connecting the SPDIF into the DAC (like a toslink to SPDIF convertor mode) or the Toslink out to theDAC? Again the source will be the Chromecast Audio?



It's up to which input your DAC has implemented better. Personally most likely I'd use coaxial SPDIF.


----------



## shoaibexpert (Aug 2, 2020)

iFi audio said:


> I would suggest getting either iPurifier3, or nano/micro iUSB3.0 reclockers, accordingly to what your budget allows. If you want to spend as little as possible, you could try iSilencer+. Although it's not a reclocker, it cuts noise incoming from USB to your DAC and there's some nice feedback on it on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the prompt response. Shows you guys are a reliable manufacturer!

I've noticed that oversampling my PC output (multiples of 4) helps with the bringing the noise lower. Anyways, could be placebo too. I'm gonna buy the USB ipurifier 3 anyways to check more. I need USB connection for my EQ in Windows 10 setup while streaming Tidal Hi-Fi, which is not there with Chromecast Audio (unless I buy the obnoxiously expensive Roon to basically limit my Tidal experience!)

The DAC Chip (ESS Tech 9038PRO) surely has DPLL but dont know if there is anything else inside the DAC that's needed to reclock and remove jitter. As additional information, my DAC has a DPLL selection option from I guess 1 -14 with 7 as default. I saw your post where you said that the SPDIF ipurifier is only useful if there isn't a Dual PLL in the DAC itself (I'm guessing within the DAC Chip) said that back in 2016, 95% of DACs had ASRC in which case ipurifier made a difference and that obviously has changed since, that's why I asked if what you said applied here and if i might need to buy both the USB and the SPDIF version?!

The thing with resellers is that I am in UAE (Dubai/Abu Dhabi) and I don't think you have any here... especially not those that allow allow for testing or demos.


----------



## iFi audio

shoaibexpert said:


> The DAC Chip (ESS Tech 9038PRO) surely has DPLL but dont know if there is anything else inside the DAC that's needed to reclock and remove jitter, I saw your post where you said that the SPDIF ipurifier is only useful if there isn't a Dual PLL in the DAC itself (I'm guessing within the DAC Chip) said that back in 2016, 95% of DACs had ASRC in which case ipurifier made a difference and that obviously has changed since, that's why I asked if what you said applied here and if i might need to buy both the USB and the SPDIF version?!



I've asked what iPurifiers do for DACs with DPLL inside, so once I'll have the answer I'll come back to you


----------



## shoaibexpert

iFi audio said:


> I've asked what iPurifiers do for DACs with DPLL inside, so once I'll have the answer I'll come back to you


Thanks I'll wait for your kind answer. 

Also, just wanted to confirm if the USB Ipurifier 3 also reclocks the USB signal...if that's possible...I'm not sure actually! Appreciate if you can shed some light or check on that one too...

Again, many thanks for your response.


----------



## iFi audio

shoaibexpert said:


> Also, just wanted to confirm if the USB Ipurifier 3 also reclocks the USB signal...if that's possible...I'm not sure actually! Appreciate if you can shed some light or check on that one too...



It's a reclocker as well. You can think of it as a 'baby' nano iUSB3.0.


----------



## iFi audio

shoaibexpert said:


> Thanks I'll wait for your kind answer.



I have it already   

If a DAC's design is solid, its secondary PLL should eliminate all jitter, which would make iPurifier excessive. But whether your DAC has what it takes, I can't say


----------



## shoaibexpert

iFi audio said:


> I have it already
> 
> If a DAC's design is solid, its secondary PLL should eliminate all jitter, which would make iPurifier excessive. But whether your DAC has what it takes, I can't say


Thanks. Please see and if possible share the ESS Chip schematics with the experts for their opinion which shows a DPLL layer over the ASRC in the ESS 9038PRO chip. This i feel will close the matter as to whether I should go for the SPDIF Ipurifier or not. 

Also, the IUSB was a powered device (active) but the USB Ipurifier 3 isn't. Would it mean that the iUSB is better at doing its job?








Thanks


----------



## iFi audio

shoaibexpert said:


> Please see and if possible share the ESS Chip schematics with the experts for their opinion which shows a DPLL layer over the ASRC in the ESS 9038PRO chip.



The schematic alone won't do. Our engineers know it most likely. They'd have to have your DAC and dig into it to know how it behaves.



shoaibexpert said:


> Also, the IUSB was a powered device (active) but the USB Ipurifier 3 isn't. Would it mean that the iUSB is better at doing its job?



iPurifier3 is also active, but the difference is that it's powered from 5V line of USB. iPurifier is our basic reclocker, thaen there's nano iUSB3.0 that does the same work but better, and micro iUSB3.0 designed for the same role is the best one we have. In other workds, all three devices are similar, but very in their effectiveness.


----------



## shoaibexpert (Aug 5, 2020)

iFi audio said:


> The schematic alone won't do. Our engineers know it most likely. They'd have to have your DAC and dig into it to know how it behaves.
> 
> 
> 
> iPurifier3 is also active, but the difference is that it's powered from 5V line of USB. iPurifier is our basic reclocker, thaen there's nano iUSB3.0 that does the same work but better, and micro iUSB3.0 designed for the same role is the best one we have. In other workds, all three devices are similar, but very in their effectiveness.


Hi @iFi audio

Ok so ive decided to got for the SPDIF Ipurifier2 for my optical. Appreciate if you can help me with some opinion from your experts around whether i should use my Chromecast optical source through the ipurifier to the SPDIF/Coaxial out (ie in optical to Coaxial conversion mode) or to the Optical out of the ipurifier to the DAC? I know generally Coaxial is better but since the source is optical (Chromecast audio)...its why i am asking. 

Also, does the 10MHz master clock help with the optical signal as well...just curious there...

And does it ship with mini optical to mini optical cable (3.5mm to 3.5mm optical).

Thanks


----------



## iFi audio

shoaibexpert said:


> Ok so ive decided to got for the SPDIF Ipurifier2 for my optical. Appreciate if you can help me with some opinion from your experts around whether i should use my Chromecast optical source through the ipurifier to the SPDIF/Coaxial out (ie in optical to Coaxial conversion mode) or to the Optical out of the ipurifier to the DAC?



I would probably try options you have available and just roll with what sounds/works best for you. At some point your ears have to decide what they like 



shoaibexpert said:


> Also, does the 10MHz master clock help with the optical signal as well...just curious there...



You'd have to list a specific usage scenario with specific hardware, I believe. 



shoaibexpert said:


> And does it ship with mini optical to mini optical cable (3.5mm to 3.5mm optical).



It doesn't.


----------



## shoaibexpert (Aug 5, 2020)

iFi audio said:


> I would probably try options you have available and just roll with what sounds/works best for you. At some point your ears have to decide what they like


Sorry a bit late there. Based on what you said earlier about it potentially having a noticeable impact and on the overall feedback, I've already purchased the SPDIF Ipurifier 2 and it's on the way. My question was whether it's better to use the SPDIF out or the Optical out from the ipurifier when the source is optical please.


iFi audio said:


> You'd have to list a specific usage scenario with specific hardware, I believe.


Sure. It's Chromecast Audio optical (which is known to be jittery) as source to an SMSL M500 DAC and the ipurifier will sit in between them. Streaming through Tidal HiFi in lossless 44.1K 16bit format via their native phone app.


iFi audio said:


> It doesn't.


I later found that there are adapters supplied so it's ok.

Thanks


----------



## iFi audio

shoaibexpert said:


> Sorry a bit late there. Based on what you said earlier about it potentially having a noticeable impact and on the overall feedback, I've already purchased the SPDIF Ipurifier 2 and it's on the way. My question was whether it's better to use the SPDIF out or the Optical out from the ipurifier when the source is optical please.



Not having your DAC around, it's quite impossible to remotely answer this question. iPurifier2 doesn't prioritize one its SPDIF out over the other, so the key question to ask would be about your DAC's digital inputs. Do they sound the same, or is one clearly better? That's why knowing that you can go from iPurifier2 to your DAC in two different ways, I suggested that you should try both and select the one that suits you better. 



shoaibexpert said:


> Sure. It's Chromecast Audio optical (which is known to be jittery) as source to an SMSL M500 DAC and the ipurifier will sit in between them. Streaming through Tidal HiFi in lossless 44.1K 16bit format via their native phone app.



Alright, I'll ask internally.


----------



## darkarn

Since the Eitr is as good as gone, I am thinking of another angle: Using the SPDIF ports of my Modi Multibit instead

I am thinking of using ifi iPurifier 2 to convert my computer's TOSLINK signal to Coaxial instead of using an Eitr to convert from USB to Coaxial

https://ifi-audio.com/products/spdif-ipurifier2/

Has anyone done a comparison between both?


----------



## iFi audio

darkarn said:


> Has anyone done a comparison between both?



I personally haven't seen one yet, but it would be interesting for sure


----------



## darkarn

iFi audio said:


> I personally haven't seen one yet, but it would be interesting for sure



Let's hope I can find a review that talks about both products


----------



## iFi audio

darkarn said:


> Let's hope I can find a review that talks about both products



Once you find something of the sort, please feel free to share with us a link here


----------



## darkarn

iFi audio said:


> Once you find something of the sort, please feel free to share with us a link here



Thanks, I'll do what I can


----------



## iFi audio

darkarn said:


> Thanks, I'll do what I can



Before I forget, have a glorious 2021 everyone!

Hopefully it will be a bit more calm than 2020


----------



## Dobrescu George

It is time for a slightly complicated review, about the SPDIF iPurifier from iFi audio!!

Do you believe that the SPDIF Signal can be cleaned or purified? Did you experiment with such devices before? What were your results?

I try to answer as many questions on this topic as I can in today's review about the silver one that will try to help with those desktop setups using a SPDIF Coaxial Signal ~

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/03/ifi-spdif-ipurifier-reclock-my-audio-in-s-pdif.html


----------



## iFi audio

Dobrescu George said:


> It is time for a slightly complicated review, about the SPDIF iPurifier from iFi audio!!
> 
> Do you believe that the SPDIF Signal can be cleaned or purified? Did you experiment with such devices before? What were your results?
> 
> ...



Thanks George


----------



## TK33

Dobrescu George said:


> It is time for a slightly complicated review, about the SPDIF iPurifier from iFi audio!!
> 
> Do you believe that the SPDIF Signal can be cleaned or purified? Did you experiment with such devices before? What were your results?
> 
> ...


Did you (or anyone else) notice any issues with sample rate changes? I have the SPDIF iPurifier2 (white version) and noticed that when I switched tracks that had different sample rates (for example Song 1 @ 44.1 --> Song 2 @ 96khz), it would skip the first second or two.  I was using it with my Node 2i --> Audioquest Carbon coax --> SPDIF iPurifier2 --> NAD D3045 and noticed the same behavior when using another Node 2i --> Blue Jean Cable Belden coax --> SPDIF iPurifier2 --> Denon X4300H in my living room setup.  At first I thought it was my Node 2is but they actually work perfectly fine when I remove the SPDIF iPurifier2 from the chain so it might be some compatibility between the Node 2is and SPDIF iPurifier.  I originally bought it hoping it would help my Grace Design m900 cope with sample rate changes (m900 didn't skip but made loud popping noises) but adding the iPurifier2 caused the skipping issue there too.  I did like the sound with the iPurifier2 but it drove me crazy that it would skip a few seconds everytime the sample rate changed so I stopped using it. It plays fine if you restart the track or sample rate doesn't change. Curious if anyone else has had this issue.


----------



## alanjones

Hello! I am not sure if this is the right forum to ask this but I was wondering if anyone could let me know their opinions on whether I should get an AC iPurifier for the power strip or try out an SPDIF iPurifier2 for my Samsung TV. So clean up the power supply or the signal to/from the TV?


----------



## TK33

alanjones said:


> Hello! I am not sure if this is the right forum to ask this but I was wondering if anyone could let me know their opinions on whether I should get an AC iPurifier for the power strip or try out an SPDIF iPurifier2 for my Samsung TV. So clean up the power supply or the signal to/from the TV?


Maybe I am misunderstanding the question but have you considered a power conditioner? I use the Panamax ones for my living room setup (I have pretty bad electric from the 1970s here).  Are you trying to plug the iPurifier2 into your TV? Not sure how that will work.


----------



## alanjones

TK33 said:


> Maybe I am misunderstanding the question but have you considered a power conditioner? I use the Panamax ones for my living room setup (I have pretty bad electric from the 1970s here).  Are you trying to plug the iPurifier2 into your TV? Not sure how that will work.


I was thinking of plugging the iPurifier into the same power strip where I plug in my TV. I have not considered a power conditioner, will look into that now.. Thank you!


----------



## TK33

alanjones said:


> I was thinking of plugging the iPurifier into the same power strip where I plug in my TV. I have not considered a power conditioner, will look into that now.. Thank you!


I would start there.  I don't have an AC iPurifier so not sure how that works but the SPDIF iPurifier2 is meant to be plugged into your DAC to clean up an audio signal from your source so the SPDIF iPurifier is probably not what you are looking for.  Good luck.


----------

